

An Open Letter to PHP-FIG by Anthony Ferrara - hkdobrev
http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2014/10/an-open-letter-to-php-fig.html

======
hkdobrev
And the follow up: [http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2014/10/a-followup-to-open-
letter-...](http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2014/10/a-followup-to-open-letter-to-
php-fig.html)

